# Using UPS backup for DVR



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm considering getting a UPS battery backup for my 721 dvr. When the power goes out, seems like it takes forever to come back up. Is it safe to plug your television into this as well or only the satellite receiver into the battery backup outlets? I wasn't sure.

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Depends on the rating of your UPS and how much power your TV takes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

Link said:


> I'm considering getting a UPS battery backup for my 721 dvr. When the power goes out, seems like it takes forever to come back up. Is it safe to plug your television into this as well or only the satellite receiver into the battery backup outlets? I wasn't sure.


For the 721 it's a great self-defense move. I believe that using a UPS on my 721 has spared me from many of it's problems (but not all of them :lol: ).

I don't plug my TV into the UPS as I'm looking for the UPS to supply the 721 as long as the power is out. Just supplying the 721 you can get away with a small (350va or so) UPS. To supply some TV's you'd be looking at a MUCH larger and MUCH MORE expensive UPS.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Actually, plugging only the DVR into the UPS will also keep the DVR going longer when the power goes out...so with even just a 500va UPS, your average DVR will probably stay on for at least an hour or so, if it's the only thing plugged in. Remember though that the Tivo DVR is always on (running the HDD), whereas your Dish DVR will shut the HDD off after so long (at least my 501 did). Don't know how much power the HDD will actually consume, though.


----------

